# Blue Buffalo admits to using poultry by-product meal



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

I know a lot of people fall for this companies advertising and I wanted to post this. I knew they were the snakes on the holistic side of things. I've never purchased any of their products and for good reason. This reason right here and the crazy high mineral content that's horrible for kidneys and such. I like to always say never buy any food that's advertised on TV.... LOL

Article link: http://www.poisonedpets.com/blue-buffalo-admits-to-bullshitting-consumers/


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

I find it odd how expensive their food is. I can buy Diamond, which is about the same or a little lower in quality for literally half the price. If I want to go up in quality, I can buy Canidae, Avoderm, Taste of the Wild, or Nutro and still pay $10-$15 less for the same size.

I always raise an eyebrow when somebody says they feed their dogs that food...go to any feed store and you get better quality for less price with a different brand.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

BigLittle said:


> I find it odd how expensive their food is. I can buy Diamond, which is about the same or a little lower in quality for literally half the price. If I want to go up in quality, I can buy Canidae, Avoderm, Taste of the Wild, or Nutro and still pay $10-$15 less for the same size.
> 
> I always raise an eyebrow when somebody says they feed their dogs that food...go to any feed store and you get better quality for less price with a different brand.


It's because they have great marketing. If you aren't the type of pet owner to do research, Blue Buffalo looks awesome.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

They also seem to do a lot of store promotions with really pushy reps. One was absolutely determined to get my dog to try the food regardless of my objections, until I told her the reason I didn't want anything to do with their food was because of their 2012 recall, which she initially denied, then got really annoyed when she had to admit it.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

It's solely a marketing company. They buy cheap ingredients, mark it high and then market the crap out of it by using human emotion. Watch any of their commercials. My dogs wouldn't touch it when I tried. And agree with the high minerals/ash content. 

It's sad because anyone can hang their shingle out as a dog food "company," have it milled through several different mills and market it- poof! instant dog food company.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Before I really *knew* what I was looking for in a dog food (or cat), I did think Blue Buffalo was like the God of dog food.. like wow if you feed your dogs Blue... you are really doing good for them... 

Then I got myself edumacated and decided they aren't that Godly after all  hahaha. I won't feed anything I see on TV either, and if I do - I analyze the crap out of the ingredients and nutritional information.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

The funny thing is I have less of an issue with poultry by-product meal as an ingredient than I do with their ridiculous emotionally manipulative advertising. And they handled the 2012 recall very badly IMO. 

Plus, the vast majority of dogs I've seen on it have diarrhea. And it's like pulling teeth to convince people it might be involved because IT'S SO GOOD. -_-


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I was definitely in the same boat as @BostonBullMama where I thought that Blue was _the_ best dog food you could give your pup, and when I got my cat and started to do more food ingredient research, I was like "uh...? Misleading much?" going the way of purina and those other brands I see..


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

sassafras said:


> The funny thing is I have less of an issue with poultry by-product meal as an ingredient than I do with their ridiculous *emotionally manipulative advertising*. And they handled the 2012 recall very badly IMO.
> 
> Plus, the vast majority of dogs I've seen on it have diarrhea. And it's like pulling teeth to convince people it might be involved because IT'S SO GOOD. -_-


Yes. This bothers me so much. Instead of talking about their own merits, they always talk about how terrible the food you're currently feeding your dog is. 






"When pet parents learn more about the ingredients in dog food, they choose Blue Buffalo."..... and then they learn a little bit more and switch to something else.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Choosy moms choose Jif.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

missc89 said:


> I was definitely in the same boat as @BostonBullMama where I thought that Blue was _the_ best dog food you could give your pup, and when I got my cat and started to do more food ingredient research, I was like "uh...? Misleading much?" going the way of purina and those other brands I see..


Yup. I tried BB, too. Kabota, who will eat literally anything, won't eat those "lifesource bits". That's where the the vitamins are, so I stopped buying BB. I guess in retrospect, he was saving his own life.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Amaryllis said:


> Yup. I tried BB, too. Kabota, who will eat literally anything, won't eat those "lifesource bits". That's where the the vitamins are, so I stopped buying BB. I guess in retrospect, he was saving his own life.


the only dog I tried to feed BB to was my former foster Cupcake; the rescue dropped off a bag of BB puppy food with her. The puppy was skinny and still growing but refused to eat any of the BB for over a day. I put down some of Chester's Fromm Classic and she gobbled it up. She ate that fine with no tummy upset and gained 4 lbs in 2 weeks so I know that her refusing the BB wasn't because her stomach was upset or because she was too stressed out to eat.

With any kind of food, I want to know that what is on the label is what is in the product. Even if the "oops" ingredient is just a regular safe ingredient from another one of their product lines, as dogs (or humans) with real food allergies could be badly affected. Just like how people foods are sometimes recalled for having peanuts in them that aren't on the label. Peanuts are fine in human foods in general, but unknown peanuts are not.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Shell said:


> the only dog I tried to feed BB to was my former foster Cupcake; the rescue dropped off a bag of BB puppy food with her. The puppy was skinny and still growing but refused to eat any of the BB for over a day. I put down some of Chester's Fromm Classic and she gobbled it up. She ate that fine with no tummy upset and gained 4 lbs in 2 weeks so I know that her refusing the BB wasn't because her stomach was upset or because she was too stressed out to eat.
> 
> With any kind of food, I want to know that what is on the label is what is in the product. Even if the "oops" ingredient is just a regular safe ingredient from another one of their product lines, as dogs (or humans) with real food allergies could be badly affected. Just like how people foods are sometimes recalled for having peanuts in them that aren't on the label. Peanuts are fine in human foods in general, but unknown peanuts are not.


This is very well said. It's almost like the dog-food companies are trying to keep us in the dark, like we actually don't care what's in our dogs food.. at least that's how it feels to me.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

BB is a marketing company, always have been, and they have admitted this publicly if you look for it. that said, I love them for that reason. marketing. not their food, I wouldn't feed it. I love BB because they are GREAT at marketing and their "true blue" marketing scheme made a lot of people stop and look at what they were actually feeding their pets. working in a kennel this is something I noticed, the evolution of what people were feeding their pets before and after the true blue ads became major advertising, this evolved from us mostly seeing Pedigree, dog chow, beneful, Iams to a cycle of yes, lots of dogs on Blue, and now most dogs eating Acana, Orijen, First Mate, Horizon, etc.. it's actually uncommon to see dogs on dog chow, beneful, iams etc.. now.

**small dogs don't count, for some reason the evolution affected only medium to large breeds lol


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Miss Bugs said:


> **small dogs don't count, for some reason the evolution affected only medium to large breeds lol


I've noticed this a lot at work. A lot of folks that come in will buy their larger dogs Acana or TOTW. Meanwhile, their small dogs still eat Beneful or Cesar exclusively. 

That's not everyone, but it is really common. I don't get it....


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

sassafras said:


> The funny thing is I have less of an issue with poultry by-product meal as an ingredient than I do with their ridiculous emotionally manipulative advertising. And they handled the 2012 recall very badly IMO.
> 
> Plus, the vast majority of dogs I've seen on it have diarrhea. And it's like pulling teeth to convince people it might be involved because IT'S SO GOOD. -_-


Haha THIS ^^^^ oh yes! I never dared to try and sway die hard blue fans. Very defensive over their food that's "SO GOOD" lol


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

sassafras said:


> The funny thing is I have less of an issue with poultry by-product meal as an ingredient than I do with their ridiculous emotionally manipulative advertising. *And they handled the 2012 recall very badly* IMO.


This put me off them more than anything else - I had one of the bags which should have been recalled and it made my dog ill. They hadn't communicated the recall to any of the local stores, and whenever I have spoken to sales reps they always try to deny it. It's impossible to respect a company that behaves like that, yet I still know people who didn't realise there was ever a recall (probably because it was so hush hush!) and are totally brainwashed into thinking it's great food cos they are paying a premium for it!!!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

IMO, like Natural Balalnce, they make too many foods. That alone is one reason I haven't fed it.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Marketing works, unfortunately. Our last dog didn't get fed "higher quality" kibble and she lived to be almost 12 YO without any major illnesses. When Blue came out I looked at it and saw the price and I wouldn't pay what they wanted ... it had nothing to do with quality or lack thereof, it was strictly price. When I came on here I learned a lot from all the regulars here about what to look for and Zoey is supposedly eating higher quality foods then Maggie did even though I am paying the same as I did for the Petsmart foods that Maggie ate.

I think that the average dog owner just doesn't know and truly believes that what the commercials say and the fact it's expensive - it's got to be good.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Dog Person said:


> Marketing works, unfortunately. Our last dog didn't get fed "higher quality" kibble and she lived to be almost 12 YO without any major illnesses. When Blue came out I looked at it and saw the price and I wouldn't pay what they wanted ... it had nothing to do with quality or lack thereof, it was strictly price. When I came on here I learned a lot from all the regulars here about what to look for and Zoey is supposedly eating higher quality foods then Maggie did even though I am paying the same as I did for the Petsmart foods that Maggie ate.
> 
> *I think that the average dog owner just doesn't know and truly believes that what the commercials say and the fact it's expensive - it's got to be good*.


They also like the "real peas and carrots" instead of realising that they're just bits of kibble with loads of colourants!!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

pawsaddict said:


> I've noticed this a lot at work. A lot of folks that come in will buy their larger dogs Acana or TOTW. Meanwhile, their small dogs still eat Beneful or Cesar exclusively.
> 
> That's not everyone, but it is really common. I don't get it....


I think it's that (a) people don't really consider teeny tiny dogs to be dogs, and (b) one of the big selling points of grain free high protein food is you feed less, so that's a huge deal with a 100lb dog who's eating 4 Cups of Beneful a day.

But, if you already buy Bigdog Acana, why not feed the tiny amount necessary to Smalldog? That's just weird not to.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> I think it's that (a) people don't really consider teeny tiny dogs to be dogs, and (b) one of the big selling points of grain free high protein food is you feed less, so that's a huge deal with a 100lb dog who's eating 4 Cups of Beneful a day.
> 
> But, if you already buy Bigdog Acana, why not feed the tiny amount necessary to Smalldog? That's just weird not to.


Totally agree with you. I also think a lot of people have this misconception that small dogs shouldn't eat the same food as a larger dog and definitely shouldn't eat as much protein. Don't ya know, they *need* the cute, lower protein kibble that comes in the fun colors and shapes!

Edit: But about BB, I don't necessarily have a problem with by-products. I feed my dogs bully sticks, duck feet, turkey necks, organs, etc. I do, however, care where the by-products come from. I want my by-products to come from healthy, non-medicated animals. I want to know what animal they are from. And I have a big problem with the misrepresentation and flat-out lying about their products. Some food companies just make me wary - BB, Nature's Variety (not realy sure why...), Natural Balance, to name a few.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

sassafras said:


> The funny thing is I have less of an issue with poultry by-product meal as an ingredient than I do with their ridiculous emotionally manipulative advertising. And they handled the 2012 recall very badly IMO.


Yuuuup.

Another bad one is Iams...like when they advertise "x% more meat!" More meat than what? Potatoes?



pawsaddict said:


> Totally agree with you. I also think a lot of people have this misconception that small dogs shouldn't eat the same food as a larger dog and definitely shouldn't eat as much protein. Don't ya know, they *need* the cute, lower protein kibble that comes in the fun colors and shapes!


And is marketed exclusively and specifically as a food for small dogs. Well, Beneful isn't, but Cesars certainly is.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Good article discussing this at
https://thesciencedog.wordpress.com/2015/05/08/whats-the-deal-with-meals/

There is soooooo much BS about dog food . . . and it's sad that the labels don't give us the information we need. I HATE knowing that corporations are trying to manipulate me . . . trying to make extra $$$ out of my affection for my dogs.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

When I worked at Petsmart people would buy Blue like it was free. And the training we received told us that it was a top of the line food. I believed it for a while and bought one small bag. My dog ate it but had horrible farts and when I started to do more research I learned the truth and immediately switched to Acana which was actually cheaper. And my dog does fabulous on Acana. Atm were trying raw. 
But yes, customers would always ask for a good recommendation but would just want blue. I use to recommend wellness over them and then natures variety and castor&Pollux once they started selling them. People used to think I was crazy when I would say that I personally didn't like blue for their average at best ingredients, poor quality control and outrageous price tag. I even recommended nutro above them. 

I can't say I noticed small dog owners buying the crappy foods but it would always offend me when someone would buy blue/wellness/natures/nutro/whatever for their dog but meow mix for their cats. 
Until I tried to feed my cats healthier foods and they refused to eat them lol. Dumb cats. Science diet dry is the best I can get them to eat. But at least I give them premium GF canned.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

I notice that Chewy really promote BB and rate it 5* "top rated BB pet food"!!!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

mcdavis said:


> I notice that Chewy really promote BB and rate it 5* "top rated BB pet food"!!!


Customer based ratings?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

sandgrubber said:


> Good article discussing this at
> https://thesciencedog.wordpress.com/2015/05/08/whats-the-deal-with-meals/


Case is good. I asked for Monica Segal's K9Kitchen. She's another person who appears to have appropriate credentials to discuss canine diets.



> There is soooooo much BS about dog food . . . and it's sad that the labels don't give us the information we need. I HATE knowing that corporations are trying to manipulate me . . . trying to make extra $$$ out of my affection for my dogs.


They're always doing it: manipulating your love for your child or spouse, guilt over something or other, concern for the environment, etc. I think schools should outright teach marketing tactics and practical critical thinking skills to students.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

sandgrubber said:


> Good article discussing this at
> https://thesciencedog.wordpress.com/2015/05/08/whats-the-deal-with-meals/


Case is good. I just ordered Monica Segal's K9Kitchen; she's another person who appears to have appropriate credentials to discuss canine diets. I'm looking forward to getting it.



> There is soooooo much BS about dog food . . . and it's sad that the labels don't give us the information we need. I HATE knowing that corporations are trying to manipulate me . . . trying to make extra $$$ out of my affection for my dogs.


They're always doing it and doing it so well you don't even notice: they manipulate your love for your child or significant other, guilt over something or other, concern for the environment, ... Schools should really teach students applied critical thinking skills.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

cookieface said:


> They're always doing it and doing it so well you don't even notice: they manipulate your love for your child or significant other, guilt over something or other, concern for the environment, ... Schools should really teach students applied critical thinking skills.


The cynical part of me says that if schools taught critical thinking skills, then the schools would be in trouble as the students learned to demand more...

On the other hand, while there are a fair number of reputable nutrition studies for people and much more medical data to support advice, the dog nutrition side of things is somewhat limited in "real" data. Dogs may also be more varied in their nutritional needs than humans are, although even in human case studies for medicines or food it is generally adult males being studied rather than females or kids/teens (kids being excluded makes sense legally but too many studies are based on males without testing females too for no good reason)


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Shell said:


> Customer based ratings?


Partly, but they only have 4 links / banners - vet diets, 5% autoship, American made food, and top rated BB pet food.
I noticed a few days ago and was really surprised, but I guess they are promoting what their customers are buying.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

NicoleIsStoked said:


> When I worked at Petsmart people would buy Blue like it was free. And the training we received told us that it was a top of the line food. I believed it for a while and bought one small bag. My dog ate it but had horrible farts and when I started to do more research I learned the truth and immediately switched to Acana which was actually cheaper. And my dog does fabulous on Acana. Atm were trying raw.
> But yes, customers would always ask for a good recommendation but would just want blue. I use to recommend wellness over them and then natures variety and castor&Pollux once they started selling them. People used to think I was crazy when I would say that I personally didn't like blue for their average at best ingredients, poor quality control and outrageous price tag. I even recommended nutro above them.
> 
> I can't say I noticed small dog owners buying the crappy foods but it would always offend me when someone would buy blue/wellness/natures/nutro/whatever for their dog but meow mix for their cats.
> Until I tried to feed my cats healthier foods and they refused to eat them lol. Dumb cats. Science diet dry is the best I can get them to eat. But at least I give them premium GF canned.


Oh my... I can defiantly relate. :/ I used to work at a petsmart before I worked at the big feed store I did and let me tell you it drove me absolutely crazy that every single person was die hard blue buffalo over anything!!! They told me we all mainly promote blue buffalo here. Hmmm well thats nice because I don't lol The feed store I worked at didn't even have anything blue buffalo up until like last year they brought in just a few formulas for the sheer sake of people asking for it. They didn't like it but they did it for the sales you know :/


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

The BF and I were at petsmart and we were literally comparing different types of foods physically to one another and we had a brand rep come up to us and actually ASK us what we as customers look for in pet food and what kind of research we do before we get our food. She was definitely NOT a BB rep lol


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Most of the papillon breeders I know feed taste of the wild, so not all small-dog people are feeding total crap! Hopefully their puppy buyers stay on the same food, but who knows. I know one lady who feeds her pomeranian terrible food because it's easier for her to buy it at the dollar store or grocery store than to take an extra trip to the specialty pet food store.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Honestly, if I had one small dog that dog would be eating ... Well, still what it did best on, but cost would be much less of a factor, you know? 

That said, I DOWNGRADED my dogs as far as the internet and dogfoodadvisor is concerned and their health, energy and coats improved a *ton*, so I'm kind of over all hype to start with.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

Cost was almost a non issue when we were buying food for Louie as a puppy. We downgraded a bit when he hit adulthood (expensive food for a 7 lb dog can still be felt in the wallet if it's pricey enough) but still fed better than Clyde until he developed a grain allergy. Now they both share a bag of good grain-free, low-chicken food.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

mcdavis said:


> Partly, but they only have 4 links / banners - vet diets, 5% autoship, American made food, and top rated BB pet food.
> I noticed a few days ago and was really surprised, but I guess they are promoting what their customers are buying.


I would bet that they make the most money from BB. BB has the money to give retailers a kickback or "bonus". Chewy.com isn't your friend, they'll promote what makes them money. They sell rawhide, cooked bones, etc.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> I would bet that they make the most money from BB. BB has the money to give retailers a kickback or "bonus". Chewy.com isn't your friend, they'll promote what makes them money. They sell rawhide, cooked bones, etc.


With all due respect isn't that the point of a business??? Obviously they would promote what they sell the most of you know. They don't make the products themselves they just sell them. Regardless... They have amazing customer service, incredibly fast shipping, and no sales tax. I can't tell you how many times I've ordered from them and it's shipped same day. Just sayin


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

I am with Zilla about chewy love that company


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Just saw this on one of my friend's Facebook page. I can believe it; Luke's vet said they were good in advertisement but that was about it. I've seen some recalls with them too, plus their food is expensive. I'm glad I got Luke off it when I did.


----------



## MollyM (May 19, 2015)

BigLittle said:


> I always raise an eyebrow when somebody says they feed their dogs that food...go to any feed store and you get better quality for less price with a different brand.


I have two Shih Tzus that eat BB canned lamb formula. I've had the dogs for six weeks, it's what they were eating when we got them, and they are finicky.

Small dog pickiness could be another reason why folks see large dogs eating better foods and small dogs still eating Beneful. Small dogs (IME) are much less likely to agree to transition to a different food. I have not been able to find ANY dry food that either of these dogs will eat.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

We had the cats on BB when we first got them. We were new pet owners and bought into the BB marketing. Both cats (one is picky but the other is definitely NOT) would deliberately pick out those "lifesource" bits and leave them in a little pile beside their bowls. And the poop smell was OFF THE CHARTS horrible. We had to evacuate half the apartment every time they pooed - open windows, fans, the works. So no more of that! (They're on TOTW at the moment and still have some stinky poops sometimes, but not nearly as bad)

I just remember when we were at PetSmart buying cat food and backup kibble for Annabel when she was a puppy and being accosted by a BB sales rep. She actually got ANGRY at us when we said thanks but no thanks and went on this crazed diatribe about how we were harming our pets by not getting them "the best" and that we shouldn't even own animals if we were just going to get them some 'bleepy-bleeping' food. Absolute nutter. I've never seen her in the store since then, but it completely turned me off ANY interest in BB. Nor would I ever recommend it to friends, family, or clients.


----------

